# Westgate cancellation



## Jenni (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello I need advice me and my husband regret that we signed for trade off timeshare. We signed on July 19. I wanted to cancel it and we open up with them the MasterCard and had the down payment charged to that card. How do I cancel and stop them from me charging the down payment or any future charges on their credit card.Thanks

Ps this has cause me to have sleepless night and anxiety I want out it as soon as possible.


----------



## amycurl (Jul 21, 2019)

In your packet, there will be precise rescission instructions. They will be hidden (this is Westgate.) Not sure where you signed (that affects how many days you have to rescind,) but you need to get it in the mail TOMORROW. Be sure to send it someway that proves that you mailed it within the time period. There is great advice, and instructions, in this thread:
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...westgate-need-help.274336/page-2#post-2311371

If you have proof that you sent the letter to the correct address within the window, you will be good. They have to cancel it. And then I would cancel the credit card account.


----------



## Jenni (Jul 21, 2019)

amycurl said:


> In your packet, there will be precise rescission instructions. They will be hidden (this is Westgate.) Not sure where you signed (that affects how many days you have to rescind,) but you need to get it in the mail TOMORROW. Be sure to send it someway that proves that you mailed it within the time period. There is great advice, and instructions, in this thread:
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...westgate-need-help.274336/page-2#post-2311371
> 
> If you have proof that you sent the letter to the correct address within the window, you will be good. They have to cancel it. And then I would cancel the credit card account.


Thanks do I send the tablet and materials given to me the same address as the letter


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 21, 2019)

Jenni said:


> Hello I need advice me and my husband regret that we signed for trade off timeshare. We signed on July 19. I wanted to cancel it and we open up with them the MasterCard and had the down payment charged to that card. How do I cancel and stop them from me charging the down payment or any future charges on their credit card.Thanks
> 
> Ps this has cause me to have sleepless night and anxiety I want out it as soon as possible.


Welcome to TUG. You'll be fine. Read through the thread Amy linked. All the gory details are there, except maybe a template for a letter. It needn't be technical or legalese. Just clearly state that you want to cancel this purchase, and both of you sign it. Your down payment will be refunded to the same card you charged it on. If they opened another one, wait until the refund hits it, empty the account and close it. It may take up to 45 days and Wastegate (as they are known here) are under no obligation to inform you of the progress. No extra charge for the stress. If you can't find the instructions, don't fret, mjust send the letter USPS Certified w/return receipt to the Ocoee, FL address regardless of where you signed the contract.

There is a good chance that they will try to contact you to make 'special offers' and save the sale. No good can come from answering those calls, so ignore all unknown calls for the next 10 days or so.

Best wishes!

Jim


----------



## amycurl (Jul 21, 2019)

The first post or two in that thread includes a template for the letter. Breathe deeply--you've got this! (I think I accidentally linked to the second page of the thread; go to the first page of the thread and it's there.)


----------



## Jenni (Jul 22, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Welcome to TUG. You'll be fine. Read through the thread Amy linked. All the gory details are there, except maybe a template for a letter. It needn't be technical or legalese. Just clearly state that you want to cancel this purchase, and both of you sign it. Your down payment will be refunded to the same card you charged it on. If they opened another one, wait until the refund hits it, empty the account and close it. It may take up to 45 days and Wastegate (as they are known here) are under no obligation to inform you of the progress. No extra charge for the stress. If you can't find the instructions, don't fret, mjust send the letter USPS Certified w/return receipt to the Ocoee, FL address regardless of where you signed the contract.
> 
> There is a good chance that they will try to contact you to make 'special offers' and save the sale. No good can come from answering those calls, so ignore all unknown calls for the next 10 days or so.
> 
> ...


Do I include the account number since I don’t have contract number and as for the credit card. How would I word it since  I applied for the credit card on the day we purchased the timeshare and didn’t receive the card yet.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 22, 2019)

Jenni said:


> Do I include the account number since I don’t have contract number and as for the credit card. How would I word it since  I applied for the credit card on the day we purchased the timeshare and didn’t receive the card yet.


Include a COPY of the signature page for ID purposes. They will be able to refund to the correct account. Or if you haven't actually been billed anything, perhaps you can alert the issuing bank that you are rescinding, that you don't want their account opened. The bank is a different entity than Wastegate, and you filled out a separate application. It will have to be cancelled separately, unless you want their credit card. (Which I doubt)

Jim


----------



## LannyPC (Jul 22, 2019)

Jenni said:


> ...we open up with them the MasterCard and had the down payment charged to that card....this has cause me to have sleepless night and anxiety I want out it as soon as possible.



Yes, do what the others have told you and this should alleviate the anxieties you are feeling?  BTW, what incentive did they give you for opening up this new MasterCard?


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 22, 2019)

Jenni said:


> Do I include the account number since I don’t have contract number and as for the credit card. How would I word it since  I applied for the credit card on the day we purchased the timeshare and didn’t receive the card yet.



As others have stated, wait 45 days for refund on credit card.  Alert the CC company you intend to cancel and apprise them of the situation.  To avoid late/interest charges, ask the CC company to waive late/interest charges or pay a $1 minimum.  Worth the hassle to avoid exorbitant late/interest charges.


----------



## Jenni (Jul 22, 2019)

LannyPC said:


> Yes, do what the others have told you and this should alleviate the anxieties you are feeling?  BTW, what incentive did they give you for opening up this new MasterCard?


They didn’t charge the $99 for the interval international and no closing cost I believe.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 22, 2019)

Jenni said:


> They didn’t charge the $99 for the interval international and no closing cost I believe.


So, the only payment on CC should be the down payment?  Definitely call the CC company saying you are waiting for a refund.  Maybe they won't require a minimum payment, or even a $1 payment might work.


----------



## Jenni (Jul 22, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> So, the only payment on CC should be the down payment?  Definitely call the CC company saying you are waiting for a refund.  Maybe they won't require a minimum payment, or even a $1 payment might work.


Yes it just the down payment


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 22, 2019)

Jenni said:


> Yes it just the down payment



You can relax and chill.  It appears you rescinded correctly, so try to sleep better.

I rescinded a $5k retail purchase.  I've since bought four (4) $1 resale TS, but the TS process fits me.  Mind sharing how much rescinded that TS would save you?

Don't buy any TS in the near future, even resale.  You first need to figure out if the TS process fits you.  You need to book at least six (6) months in advance (for summer dates), up to ten (10) months in advance, and stick to those booked dates.  Cancelling booked dates means you potentially lose money and points.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 22, 2019)

Duplicate post deleted.


----------



## Jenni (Jul 23, 2019)

Thank you to all!! I appreciate I sent it yesterday along with their crappy tablet in separate packing. It says they should receive it July 25.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 23, 2019)

Jenni said:


> Thank you to all!! I appreciate I sent it yesterday along with their crappy tablet in separate packing. It says they should receive it July 25.


Great to hear!  Did you follow up with the cc company?  Do not follow up with the resort or Ts salesmen or saleswomen.

 Mind sharing how much the rescission would save you?


----------



## Jenni (Jul 23, 2019)

I will follow up with them. I saved about 10k


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 23, 2019)

Jenni said:


> I will follow up with them. I saved about 10k



Remember contact the credit card company saying you are expecting a refund in 45 days at the most.  Ask if the first payment can be waived.  If not, offer to pay $1.  Say you intend to close the credit card after the expected refund.


----------



## Jenni (Jul 30, 2019)

I contacted them and told them my intend to cancel and told me they can’t accept the $1 offer or waived first payment. Should I dispute it or wait.. I have until August 20 for the first payment


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 30, 2019)

As long as you rescinded within the legally allowed time frame, and mailed it via USPS Certified Mail, then you need not do anything more.  You are off the hook and your relationship with them is now history!

Be sure not to answer the phone from them as it "may" be disguised as a sales call to make a better offer or talk you out of rescinding.

Sit back, relax, and enjoy having saved thousands of dollars.






.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 30, 2019)

Jenni said:


> I contacted them and told them my intend to cancel and told me they can’t accept the $1 offer or waived first payment. Should I dispute it or wait.. I have until August 20 for the first payment


I'd say wait until August 19 for the refund.  If not, then on August 19, dispute the cc charges with the cc company, and upload your rescission paperwork.  I wouldn't want you to be on the hook for cc interest because the TS resort wouldn't refund within 30 days or before the cc payment's due date.


----------



## unicorn213 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi everyone! I'm new to TUG and I'm so thankful I found this forum. I recently purchased a Westgate timeshare and thanks to this forum I was able to rescind on the sale within the allotted 10 days. However, during the sale I applied for the Westgate mastercard in order to pay the downpayment of $800. I called the customer care center for the Westgate Rewards Mastercard and informed them that I had rescinded and would like to close the account. The lady I spoke with stated that she would go ahead and cancel is as per my request and would mail a confirmation letter to my address. However, she stated that the balance of $800 still remains due and the minimum payment of $30 is due on Aug 20th. I know I shouldn't contact Westgate but should I just wait until they issue the credit? Or should I dispute the bill once I receive it? I do not want this to mess up my credit and I don't want to be stuck paying for the $800 that I technically don't have. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 1, 2019)

unicorn213 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to TUG and I'm so thankful I found this forum. I recently purchased a Westgate timeshare and thanks to this forum I was able to rescind on the sale within the allotted 10 days. However, during the sale I applied for the Westgate mastercard in order to pay the downpayment of $800. I called the customer care center for the Westgate Rewards Mastercard and informed them that I had rescinded and would like to close the account. The lady I spoke with stated that she would go ahead and cancel is as per my request and would mail a confirmation letter to my address. However, she stated that the balance of $800 still remains due and the minimum payment of $30 is due on Aug 20th. I know I shouldn't contact Westgate but should I just wait until they issue the credit? Or should I dispute the bill once I receive it? I do not want this to mess up my credit and I don't want to be stuck paying for the $800 that I technically don't have. Any help is appreciated.



Wait until they issue the credit.  It could take 45 days.  I suppose you can make the minimum $30 payment.  Make another purchase for $30 or close to it.  Then close the cc account.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 1, 2019)

unicorn213 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to TUG and I'm so thankful I found this forum. I recently purchased a Westgate timeshare and thanks to this forum I was able to rescind on the sale within the allotted 10 days. However, during the sale I applied for the Westgate mastercard in order to pay the downpayment of $800. I called the customer care center for the Westgate Rewards Mastercard and informed them that I had rescinded and would like to close the account. The lady I spoke with stated that she would go ahead and cancel is as per my request and would mail a confirmation letter to my address. However, she stated that the balance of $800 still remains due and the minimum payment of $30 is due on Aug 20th. I know I shouldn't contact Westgate but should I just wait until they issue the credit? Or should I dispute the bill once I receive it? I do not want this to mess up my credit and I don't want to be stuck paying for the $800 that I technically don't have. Any help is appreciated.



@unicorn213 
We hope that your rescission went well and that you are enjoying life without the financial burden of a developer/ resort TS.  Solely to track how much TS owners have saved, mind sharing how much you saved with the rescission?  As half of all tuggers initially bought developer/resort TS, there is no shaming involved.


----------



## jwalk03 (Aug 7, 2019)

Its very unlikely that the credit card payment would be due prior to getting your refund if you rescind in time.  Its 28-30 days from the time you open the card until your statement would cycle, and then another 20 or so days from when the statement period closes to when the payment is actually due.

In the unlikely event that your payment is due and you have not been refunded yet you could dispute the charge with the credit card company and then the payment would not be due until the dispute is resolved.  Just remember the credit card is not issued by Westgate, its a partner financial institution. (Comenity Bank)


----------



## WVBaker (Aug 7, 2019)

Keep this in mind.

You can certainly close any credit card, regardless if you still owe a balance and the company that issued the credit card shouldn't require you to pay off that balance before they close it. If you're concerned about you're credit remember, even though it's closed you'll still be expected to make that monthly minimum payment. Also, closing the card won't relieve you of the monthly interest charge. Your balance, with any additional interest, will still be charged interest again each and every month until that balance is paid off.

You need to understand too that, closing any credit card rarely, if ever, helps your credit. That card will continue to be reported to the major credit bureaus, but with "Closed" now marked on it. Your payment history for that card will still be updated each month regardless if you make the payment or don't.


----------



## Peppers (Aug 19, 2019)

I had 10 days but it's been 20 and I want to cancel what can I do?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2019)

Peppers said:


> I had 10 days but it's been 20 and I want to cancel what can I do?


Nothing. Westgate won't let you rescind. They will play hardball to keep you paying the mortgage and the annual fees. After it's paid off you can sell, if you can find a buyer, but since they strip any owner bennies from resales, you won't have many buyers. Or you can pay them even more to deed it back to them. I'm sorry, and wish we'd had this conversation back about Aug. 1. 

Jim


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 19, 2019)

Peppers said:


> I had 10 days but it's been 20 and I want to cancel what can I do?





Congratulations (not really).  You are the proud owner of a Wastegate Timeshare.

It's too late to rescind, so make the very best use of it that you can.  Maybe you can use it for yourself, trade it in Interval International, or rent it out.

Likely the best thing for you to do is to get it paid off and then unload it.  You won't get anything for it but at least you won't have the expense of annual fees.

Some here will ask how much you paid, but I am curious as to how you were hooked to attend the presentation in which you made the mistake in buying?





.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 19, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Congratulations (not really).  You are the proud owner of a Wastegate Timeshare.
> 
> It's too late to rescind, so make the very best use of it that you can.  Maybe you can use it for yourself, trade it in Interval International, or rent it out.
> 
> ...



I try not to salt the wound.  I’ve long added Wastegate to TS I would never consider.  I’d rather jump off the third floor than accept a free Wastegate TS.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 19, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Congratulations (not really).  You are the proud owner of a Wastegate Timeshare.
> 
> It's too late to rescind, so make the very best use of it that you can.  Maybe you can use it for yourself, trade it in Interval International, or rent it out.
> 
> ...


FYI.  This did make me laugh.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2019)

Peppers said:


> I had 10 days but it's been 20 and I want to cancel what can I do?


Maybe I can help you feel a little better. We took a poll a few months ago, and found that about half of TUGgers did exactly what you did. We bought retail from one of those sales weasels too and didn't get the rescission done in time. It's going to be OK. The reasons you decided to buy are still valid. Yes, you paid more than you could have, but it's OK. So now, buckle down and pay it off. As soon as you can. DO NOT SIGN UP WITH ONE OF THOSE 'GET YOU OUT OF YOUR TIMESHARE' OUTFITS!!! They are even worse thieves than Wastegate- if that's possible. They will take even more of your money and you'll still own the TS. Stick around TUG. Join. It's $15, and gives you access to resort reviews, so you can decide where to go. You can also see rare and desirable places that are hard to get into. 

Right now you are probably feeling taken advantage of but don't. They are trained to do what they do- take advantage of vulnerable young buyers. 

Stick around TUG. Learn to USE it, or to rent your time out if you need to reduce your expenses.

Don't go away and ignore the debt or payments. It won't just be forgiven if you do. It will just get worse.

Welcome to TUG.

Jim


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 22, 2019)

unicorn213 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to TUG and I'm so thankful I found this forum. I recently purchased a Westgate timeshare and thanks to this forum I was able to rescind on the sale within the allotted 10 days. However, during the sale I applied for the Westgate mastercard in order to pay the downpayment of $800. I called the customer care center for the Westgate Rewards Mastercard and informed them that I had rescinded and would like to close the account. The lady I spoke with stated that she would go ahead and cancel is as per my request and would mail a confirmation letter to my address. However, she stated that the balance of $800 still remains due and the minimum payment of $30 is due on Aug 20th. I know I shouldn't contact Westgate but should I just wait until they issue the credit? Or should I dispute the bill once I receive it? I do not want this to mess up my credit and I don't want to be stuck paying for the $800 that I technically don't have. Any help is appreciated.


@unicorn213 
We hope that your rescission went well and that you are enjoying life without the financial burden of a developer/resort TS.  Solely to track how much TS owners have saved, mind sharing how much you saved with the rescission?  As half of all tuggers initially bought developer/resort TS, there is no shaming involved.


----------



## Coco6366 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi! My boyfriend and I just got into a timeshare with Westgate Lakes on 10/5/19 BEFORE I found this forum. I already had buyers remorse and this page definitely tipped me over the "cancel" edge. I found this letter template (attached) in one of the forums, added our information and sent it on the 11th via certified mail. I've also mailed the binder, tablet, gift cards, owner cards, contract, and even the cheap pens they gave us. I also kept copies of EVERY paper. Also, the contract number we put was the loan ID/Owner number. Was this number correct? Also, should this be enough for them to process our contract cancellation? 

Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 12, 2019)

Coco6366 said:


> Hi! My boyfriend and I just got into a timeshare with Westgate Lakes on 10/5/19 BEFORE I found this forum. I already had buyers remorse and this page definitely tipped me over the "cancel" edge. I found this letter template (attached) in one of the forums, added our information and sent it on the 11th via certified mail. I've also mailed the binder, tablet, gift cards, owner cards, contract, and even the cheap pens they gave us. I also kept copies of EVERY paper. Also, the contract number we put was the loan ID/Owner number. Was this number correct? Also, should this be enough for them to process our contract cancellation?
> 
> Thanks!


It looks like you are a quick study! Congratulations. Your rescission should go through just fine. It is clear that your intention is to cancel, so they have no choice but to process the rescission.

Now there is some pressure waiting for the refund to be credited back to you, and they have no responsibility to inform you. Now, don't rush into buying something. We recommend that you try renting TSs for the next few vacations. Try different systems. Today's annual fees are so high that rentals can actually be less, so look in then TUG Marketplace (in the blue stripe above) or eBay or Redweek. Lots of choices. But most importantly:

Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 12, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> It looks like you are a quick study! Congratulations. Your rescission should go through just fine. It is clear that your intention is to cancel, so they have no choice but to process the rescission.
> 
> Now there is some pressure waiting for the refund to be credited back to you, and they have no responsibility to inform you. Now, don't rush into buying something. We recommend that you try renting TSs for the next few vacations. Try different systems. Today's annual fees are so high that rentals can actually be less, so look in then TUG Marketplace (in the blue stripe above) or eBay or Redweek. Lots of choices. But most importantly:
> 
> ...



Oh, and just a little old guy advice. I know you love your boyfriend, but do yourself a favor. DO NOT entangle yourselves financially until and unless there is a more concrete legal committment. (like marriage) It is just not smart from a legal standpoint.


----------



## Grammarhero (Oct 12, 2019)

Coco6366 said:


> Hi! My boyfriend and I just got into a timeshare with Westgate Lakes on 10/5/19 BEFORE I found this forum. I already had buyers remorse and this page definitely tipped me over the "cancel" edge. I found this letter template (attached) in one of the forums, added our information and sent it on the 11th via certified mail. I've also mailed the binder, tablet, gift cards, owner cards, contract, and even the cheap pens they gave us. I also kept copies of EVERY paper. Also, the contract number we put was the loan ID/Owner number. Was this number correct? Also, should this be enough for them to process our contract cancellation?
> 
> Thanks!


Make sure both you and your bf sign the rescission letter.  Looks like Florida has a ten day rescission period.  How much would you save with rescission?


----------



## DrQ (Oct 13, 2019)

Peppers said:


> I had 10 days but it's been 20 and I want to cancel what can I do?


Peppers, I'm not going rub salt.

Yes, Westgate is not a recommended purchase, but we own there too. We were absorbed into the Westgate collective. While Westgate has HORRIBLE sales practices, the properties are well maintained. Customer service is top notch. The Westgate branded CC has some nice perks, *IF* you pay before interest kicks in.

As a retail purchaser, you have more options to trade within the Westgate system than any resale purchase. Stop, breathe and consider how to enjoy time with your family and how to avoid the trap in the future.

Explore trading options within Interval International.

Please come back to TUG, learn how to use your new toy. Use it to create positive experiences from now on. The best present timeshares gave me was that it "forced" me to take time and go someplace different with the family. It has made our lives richer.

*AND* to reenforce what others have said, don't compound a mistake with an unscrupulous (are there any with scruples?) timeshare exit company.

Life is short, find the joy.


----------



## Coco6366 (Oct 13, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> It looks like you are a quick study! Congratulations. Your rescission should go through just fine. It is clear that your intention is to cancel, so they have no choice but to process the rescission.
> 
> Now there is some pressure waiting for the refund to be credited back to you, and they have no responsibility to inform you. Now, don't rush into buying something. We recommend that you try renting TSs for the next few vacations. Try different systems. Today's annual fees are so high that rentals can actually be less, so look in then TUG Marketplace (in the blue stripe above) or eBay or Redweek. Lots of choices. But most importantly:
> 
> ...





Passepartout said:


> It looks like you are a quick study! Congratulations. Your rescission should go through just fine. It is clear that your intention is to cancel, so they have no choice but to process the rescission.
> 
> Now there is some pressure waiting for the refund to be credited back to you, and they have no responsibility to inform you. Now, don't rush into buying something. We recommend that you try renting TSs for the next few vacations. Try different systems. Today's annual fees are so high that rentals can actually be less, so look in then TUG Marketplace (in the blue stripe above) or eBay or Redweek. Lots of choices. But most importantly:
> 
> ...


Thank you Jim! I tend to overthink things and (as everyone I've seen in these forums) get anxiety over doing things right. My aunt owns a timeshare there and we normally use it when traveling. I like the amenitues, benefits and everything BUT I felt like we were pressured into buying. I was present when my aunt bought hers and this time they made us give them our IDs. They photocopied them and the seller then told us that they keep record of everyone that attends their presentations so that the offers we got that they weren't available later if we decided not to buy that day. Then, they told us our HOA amount but when I saw the contract I noticed the big dreadful word ESTIMATED. I'm an accountant so I know well what they mean by that so I wasn't comfortable. I did certified mail in the letter, and certified mail and return receipt on the package. Hopefully they'll process it without any inconvenience. In the meantime, we've blocked their numbers and the sales rep number so that they won't be able to reach us. Since we live in PR, any number that is not 787 area code is pretty much an alert that it could be them.

Thanks again for your input and will definitely look for other options before making any decisions.


----------



## Coco6366 (Oct 13, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Make sure both you and your bf sign the rescission letter.  Looks like Florida has a ten day rescission period.  How much would you save with rescission?


We both did sign it and sent it on the 6th day (we're still within those 10 days today). We bought a 2 bedroom deluxe for $18,000 so DP was about $1,909. They'll have to refund the DP and we won't have to pay the additional $16,000. Once I receive the DP, I'll be a very happy camper.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 13, 2019)

Coco6366 said:


> .....I felt like we were pressured into buying. I was present when my aunt bought hers and this time they made us give them our IDs. They photocopied them and the seller then told us that they keep record of everyone that attends their presentations so that the offers we got that they weren't available later if we decided not to buy that day. Then, they told us our HOA amount but when I saw the contract I noticed the big dreadful word ESTIMATED. I'm an accountant so I know well what they mean by that so I wasn't comfortable. I did certified mail in the letter, and certified mail and return receipt on the package. Hopefully they'll process it without any inconvenience. In the meantime, we've blocked their numbers and the sales rep number so that they won't be able to reach us. Since we live in PR, any number that is not 787 area code is pretty much an alert that it could be them.


More salesweasel's lies. Just a game to pressure you to buy on impulse. The same 'deal' will be available next week, next month, next year. Wastegate is famous (notorious?) here for taking ALL the allowable 45 days to refund a down payment- so don't be surprised. Westgate has nice resorts, but their predatory sales practices are the pits. Oh, one more thing, in case you're tempted to buy a WG resale, know that they strip all owner perks from resales- like exchangeability, internal trades, exclusion from All Inclusive fees, and on and on. So scratch them off your shopping list.


----------



## Coco6366 (Oct 13, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> More salesweasel's lies. Just a game to pressure you to buy on impulse. The same 'deal' will be available next week, next month, next year. Wastegate is famous (notorious?) here for taking ALL the allowable 45 days to refund a down payment- so don't be surprised. Westgate has nice resorts, but their predatory sales practices are the pits. Oh, one more thing, in case you're tempted to buy a WG resale, know that they strip all owner perks from resales- like exchangeability, internal trades, exclusion from All Inclusive fees, and on and on. So scratch them off your shopping list.


I didn't know they stripped the owner benefits from resales. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 13, 2019)

Coco6366 said:


> I didn't know they stripped the owner benefits from resales. Thanks for the tip!


Yep. Look at this thread: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westgate-resale-restrictions.283918/


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 13, 2019)

Coco6366 said:


> I didn't know they stripped the owner benefits from resales. Thanks for the tip!




Yes, they do.  If you decide to buy resale consider a more reputable brand that does not do that.




.


----------



## Roxanna De La Cerda (Oct 17, 2019)

My husband and i gave half of our down payment in cash and the other in credit card  i wrote my cancelation notice and saw in my email it was recieved does anyone know how the cash will be reimbursed?


----------



## Grammarhero (Oct 17, 2019)

Roxanna De La Cerda said:


> My husband and i gave half of our down payment in cash and the other in credit card  i wrote my cancelation notice and saw in my email it was recieved does anyone know how the cash will be reimbursed?


Hopefully in a check.  Be sure that both your and your husband signed the rescission letter.  What was the price of your TS?


----------



## Roxanna De La Cerda (Oct 18, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Hopefully in a check.  Be sure that both your and your husband signed the rescission letter.  What was the price of your TS?


Yes we both did and it was 14,000 and when i called to cancel they said someone just got rid of theirs and we could keep it for 7000


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 18, 2019)

Roxanna De La Cerda said:


> Yes we both did and it was 14,000 and when i called to cancel they said someone just got rid of theirs and we could keep it for 7000


A) you cannot cancel by telephone. You MUST do it in writing. and
B) more lies. They will say ANYTHING to sell you this. You are FAR better off to rescind as long as you are in the legally allowable time period, and HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH WASTEGATE!

Jim


----------



## Grammarhero (Oct 18, 2019)

Roxanna De La Cerda said:


> Yes we both did and it was 14,000 and when i called to cancel they said someone just got rid of theirs and we could keep it for 7000


Send in the signed letter by both your and your husband certified.  Do not call Westgate or accept calls from unknown numbers.

Westgate timeshares are worth about $1.  Don’t buy these.  But this is an example of FL TS you can get for free.  https://www.timesharenation.com/timeshares


----------



## Roxanna De La Cerda (Oct 24, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Send in the signed letter by both your and your husband certified.  Do not call Westgate or accept calls from unknown numbers.
> 
> Westgate timeshares are worth about $1.  Don’t buy these.  But this is an example of FL TS you can get for free.  https://www.timesharenation.com/t
> Its been about a week since i sent my canelation letter it was still within the 10 days should i call them to make sure they got the letter i feel uneasy about the cancelation i hope they don't try to do run aroundd or something sneaky


----------



## Grammarhero (Oct 24, 2019)

As long as you sent certified signed by both you and your spouse, you are fine. Do not call Wastegate.


----------



## Grammarhero (Oct 24, 2019)

Wastegate is known to use your phone call as evidence of your accepted revised offer.


----------



## Grammarhero (Oct 24, 2019)

Case in point is JHT’s post.  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-timeshare-merged.208087/page-15#post-2309825


----------

